# 47 prefectures of Japan



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

On this thread, I will introduce 47 prefectures of Japan.
I picked 4 most representative pics on the web for each prefecture. For the vast island of Hokkaido, however, I picked 2 for each subprefecture instead, making 28 in total.
For your interests, I will also show some local tidbits, including personifications (max 3), anime/manga taking place (normally 2 of them, max 4), local heroes (1), and local Hello Kitty straps (3).


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Hokkaido region*















01: *Hokkaido*










*Personifications:*























*Hokkaido in anime/manga:*















Kimi ni Todoke / Cencoroll
















Noein: To Your Other Self / Saikano: The Last Love Song on This Little Planet.

*Local hero:*








Dosanko Sentai Haruniranger

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Marimo / Lavender / Pasture

*28 Pics:*

*Soya Subprefecture*



























*Abashiri Subprefecture*



























*Kamikawa Subprefecture*



























*Sorachi Subprefecture*



























*Rumoi Subprefecture*



























*Nemuro Subprefecture*



























*Kushiro Subprefecture*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Tokachi Subprefecture*



























*Hidaka Subprefecture*



























*Ishikari Subprefecture*



























*Shiribeshi Subprefecture*



























*Iburi Subprefecture*



























*Hiyama Subprefecture*



























*Oshima Subprefecture*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Tohoku region*















02: *Aomori Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Aomori in anime/manga:*















The Place Promised in Our Early Days / Gunparade Orchestra (White Chapter)

*Local hero:*








Kenritsu Sentai Aomoranger

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Nebuta Festival / Apple / Tsugaru jamisen

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

03: *Iwate Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Iwate in anime/manga:*















Inukami! / Toripan

*Local hero:*








Iwatetsuken Chagumao

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Wanko soba / Tono Kappa / Nanbu Ironware

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

04: *Miyagi Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Miyagi in anime/manga:*















Kannagi: Crazy Shrine Maidens / Rakkyo no Kawa: Moero! Morinomiya Koko Manga Kenkyubu

*Local hero:*








Sea Jetter Kaito

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Masamune Date / Sasa kamaboko / Sendai Tanabata Festival

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

05: *Akita Prefecture*










*Personifications:*
















*Akita in anime/manga:*








Tsurikichi Sampei

*Local hero:*








Chojin Neiger

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Show hut / Kiritanpo / Namahage

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

06: *Yamagata Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Yamagata in anime/manga:*















Only Yesterday / Level E

*Local hero:*








Nanyo Public Relations Groupe Arcadion

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Cherry / Oku no Hosomichi / Hanagasa Festival

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

07: *Fukushima Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Fukushima in anime/manga:*








Midoriyama High School

*Local hero:*








Man'yo Sentai Tanktops

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Akabeko / Byakkotai / Yabusame

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Kanto region*















08: *Ibaraki Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Ibaraki in anime/manga:*








Ping Pong Dash!

*Local hero:*








Jiku Senshi Ibaliger R

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Mito Komon / Itako / Natto

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

09: *Tochigi Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Tochigi in anime/manga:*















5 Centimeters Per Second (Cherry Blossom) / Mokke

*Local hero:*








Seirei Hoshi Tochinokid

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Sleeping Cat / Strawbelly / Utsunomiya gyoza

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

10: *Gunma Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Gunma in anime/manga:*








Initial D

*Local hero:*








Chosoku Senshi G-Five

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Highland cabbage / Takasaki Daruma / Yumomi

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

11: *Saitama Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Saitama in anime/manga:*















My Neighbor Totoro / Crayon Shin-chan
















Lucky Star / Voices of a Distant Star

*Local hero:*








Saikyo Sentai Doteranger

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Sweet potato / Soke Senbei / Japanese doll

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

12: *Chiba Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Chiba in anime/manga:*















Zegapain / Oh My Goddess!

*Local hero:*








Teganuman

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Asari clam / Rapeseed / Peanuts

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

13: *Tokyo Metropolis*










*Personifications:*























*Tokyo in anime/manga:*















Sazae-san / Doraemon
















Astro Boy / Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Koen-mae Hashutsujo

*Local hero:*








Chosoko Zeoblade

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Akihabara / Harajuku / Tokyo Tower

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

14: *Kanagawa Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Kanagawa in anime/manga:*















Neon Genesis Evangelion / Sweet Blue Flowers
















Slam Dunk / Rumbling Hearts: Kiminozo

*Local hero:*








Tentai Senshi Sun Red

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Yokosuka / The Great Buddha of Kamakura / Yokohama Chinatown

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Chubu region*















15: *Niigata Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Niigata in anime/manga:*















Natsuko no Sake / Ryuto Monogatari

*Local hero:*








Choko 21 Gatter

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Rice / Taraibune / Crested Ibis

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

16: *Toyama Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Toyama in anime/manga:*















True Tears / Persona -Trinity Soul-

*Local hero:*








Challenge Sentai Nantoman

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Tulip / Squid / Medicine peddler

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

17: *Ishikawa Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Ishikawa in anime/manga:*















Coil — A Circle of Children / Yomigaeru Sora - Rescue Wings -

*Local hero:*








Hi-Tech Sentai Nomiranger

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Kaga Onsen / Kaga Yuzen / Wajima Morning Market

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

18: *Fukui Prefecture*










*Personifications:*
















*Fukui in anime/manga:*








GA Geijutsuka Art Design Class

*Local hero:*








Recycle Sentai Wakerunger

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Echizen narcissus / Wakasa washi doll / Plum

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

19: *Yamanashi Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Yamanashi in anime/manga:*















Iriya no Sora, UFO no Natsu / Memories (Stink Bomb)

*Local hero:*








Haikai Hero Highlander

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Grape / Shingen Takeda / Mount Fuji

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

20: *Nagano Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Nagano in anime/manga:*















Summer Wars / Saki

*Local hero:*








Chiiki Sentai Kasseikaman

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Stoat / Kiso Valley / Nozawana

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

21: *Gifu Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Gifu in anime/manga:*








When They Cry - Higurashi

*Local hero:*








Minoji Sentai Enaranger

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Sarubobo / Cormotant fishing / Edamame

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

22: *Shizuoka Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Shizuoka in anime/manga:*















Chibi Maruko-chan / Strawberry Marshmallow
















Mazinger Z / Captain Tsubasa

*Local hero:*








Sajin 888

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Lake Hamana eel / Tea garden girl / The Dancing Girl of Izu

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

23: *Aichi Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Aichi in anime/manga:*















Geobreeders / Shinakoi

*Local hero:*








Shinra Tokuso Shurabuster

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Shachihoko / Tokoname Porcelain / Misokatsu

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Kinki region*















24: *Mie Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Mie in anime/manga:*















Looking Up at the Half-Moon / Ideju!: Ide High School Judo Story

*Local hero:*








Kanko Sentai Iseshiman

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Ise Grand Shrine / Pearl / Ninja

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

25: *Shiga Prefecture*










*Personifications:*
















*Shiga in anime/manga:*








Sasameke

*Local hero:*








Kankyo Sentai Kaburanger

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Otsu-e of Fujimusume / Japan International Birdman Rally / Lake Biwa catfish

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

26: *Kyoto Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Kyoto in anime/manga:*















K-On! / Peace Maker Kurogane

*Local hero:*








Maizuru Boei Sentai Chattaman

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Junihitoe / Shinsengumi / Maiko

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

27: *Osaka Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Osaka in anime/manga:*















Magical Shopping Arcade Abenobashi / Jarinko Chie
















Naniwa Kin'yudo / Love Com

*Local hero:*








Eiyu Sentai Kohdaiger

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Takoyaki / Kishiwada Danjiri Festival / Manzai

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

28: *Hyogo Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Hyogo in anime/manga:*















The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya / Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex
















Fate/stay night / Grave of the Fireflies

*Local hero:*








Kinosaki Sentai Onsenger

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Octopus / Westerners' mansions / Port of Kobe

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

29: *Nara Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Nara in anime/manga:*








Phoenix

*Local hero:*








Kibo Senshi Festivan

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Deer / Prince Shotoku / The Great Buddha of Nara

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

30: *Wakayama Prefecture*










*Personifications:*
















*Wakayama in anime/manga:*








Air

*Local hero:*








Jiku Kidotai Kaise

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Mikan / Kumano Pilgrimage / Umeboshi

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Chugoku region*















31: *Tottori Prefecture*










*Personifications:*
















*Tottori in anime/manga:*








Nonnonba to Ore

*Local hero:*








Sanchi Chokuso Iwashiman

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Rakkyo / Karasutengu of Daisen / Pear

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

32: *Shimane Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Shimane in anime/manga:*















A Gentle Breeze in the Village / Sand Chronicles

*Local hero:*








Yoitoko Sentai Daitoranger

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Yasugibushi / Hare of Inaba / Izumo-taisha

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

33: *Okayama Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Okayama in anime/manga:*















Tenchi Muyo! / Nabari no Ou

*Local hero:*








JC Sentai Tamashiman

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Kibi Dango / Bride of Seto / Momotaro

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

34: *Hiroshima Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Hiroshima in anime/manga:*















Kamichu! / Ponyo

*Local hero:*








TV Shin Hero TSS

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Momiji Manju / Miyajima / Origami crane

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

35: *Yamaguchi Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Yamaguchi in anime/manga:*















He is My Master / Mai Mai Miracle

*Local hero:*








Seiryu Koshin Hakujaoh

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Pufferfish / Musashi Miyamoto / Akiyoshi Cave

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Shikoku region*















36: *Tokushima Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Tokushima in anime/manga:*








Awa Generation

*Local hero:*








Uzumaki Senshi Eddy

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Awa Dance Festival / Naruto whirlpools / Iya soba

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

37: *Kagawa Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Kagawa in anime/manga:*








Canaria ~Kono Omoi o Uta ni Nosete~

*Local hero:*








Mirai Kankyo Boeitai Dragonman

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Sanuki Udon / Olive / Konpira shrine

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

38: *Ehime Prefecture*










*Personifications:*
















*Ehime in anime/manga:*








My-HiME

*Local hero:*








Mirai Sentai JC Ranger

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Iyokan / Taruto roll / Botchan

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

39: *Kochi Prefecture*










*Personifications:*
















*Kochi in anime/manga:*















I Can Hear the Sea / Bokun'chi

*Local hero:*








Clean Ranger

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Skipjack tuna / Yosakoi / Ryoma Sakamoto

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Kyushu region*















40: *Fukuoka Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Fukuoka in anime/manga:*















Sketchbook ~Full Color's~ / Excel Saga

*Local hero:*








Kankyo Senshi Earthman

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Tonkotsu ramen / Hakata Dontaku Festival / Mentaiko

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

41: *Saga Prefecture*










*Personifications:*
















*Saga in anime/manga:*








My Gabai Grandma from Saga

*Local hero:*








Matsubaraiza K

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Mudskipper / Takezaki crab / Imari porcelain

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

42: *Nagasaki Prefecture*










*Personifications:*
















*Nagasaki in anime/manga:*















Sola / Katcheru

*Local hero:*








Kyoryoku Sentai Greatranger

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Sea urchin / Loquat / Nagasaki Chinatown

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

43: *Kumamoto Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Kumamoto in anime/manga:*















Natsume's Book of Friends / Gunparade March

*Local hero:*








Kyuryu Sentai Jin Kuma Ranger

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Otemoyan / Shiro Amakusa / Higo Temari

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

44: *Oita Prefecture*










*Personifications:*
















*Oita in anime/manga:*















Prefectural Earth Defense Force / Churo

*Local hero:*








Power City Oita

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Kabosu / Takeda Hime Daruma / Beppu Onsen

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

45: *Miyazaki Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Miyazaki in anime/manga:*








Himawari ~Ken'ichi Legend

*Local hero:*








Dream Sentai Mimataranger

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Haniwa / Mango / Natsumikan

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

46: *Kagoshima Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Kagoshima in anime/manga:*















5 Centimeters Per Second (Cosmonaut) / Umi Monogatari: Anata ga Ite Kureta Koto

*Local hero:*








Island Soldier Tanegashiman

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Yakusugi / Kurobuta pig / Sand onsen

*4 Pics:*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

47: *Okinawa Prefecture*










*Personifications:*























*Okinawa in anime/manga:*















Blood+ / Stratos 4

*Local hero:*








Ryujin Mabuyer

*Local Hello Kitties:*






















Bitter melon / Sanshin player / Ryukyuan dress

*4 Pics:*


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Ookini for your time and dedication FML, very nice thread! kay:


----------



## Cytokine (Aug 2, 2005)

I've looked at a every picture on all three pages, and it's been a pleasure from beginning to end. Japan is a country of strong beauty!

Thanks for the effort.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Kanji should be included.


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

great thread love every single pic


----------



## daneo2 (Oct 26, 2009)

Funny pics, can you tell me something about the japanese version of Gouda?


----------



## arzaranh (Apr 23, 2004)

this is great! i've always wondered how many prefectures there were.


----------



## asahi (Dec 28, 2007)

null said:


> Kanji should be included.


True.
Here it is in the order they appeared in this thread.
Japan's prefectural system is called 都道府県 (To-dō-fu-ken)
都 (to) - Metropolis (Tokyo)
道 (dō) - Circuit (Hokkaido)
府 (fu) - Urban prefectures (Kyoto and Osaka)
県 (ken) - other prefectures
Sub-prefectures are called 支庁 (shichō)

1.	北海道 - Hokkaidō

宗谷支庁 Sōya shichō
網走支庁 Abashiri shichō
上川支庁 Kamikawa shichō
空知支庁 Sorachi shichō
留萌支庁 Rumoi shichō
根室支庁 Nemuro shichō
釧路支庁 Kushiro shichō
十勝支庁 Tokachi shichō
日高支庁 Hidaka shichō
石狩支庁 Ishikari shichō
後志支庁 Shiribeshi shichō
胆振支庁 Iburi shichō
檜山支庁 Hiyama shichō
渡島支庁 Oshima shichō

2.	青森県 Aomori-ken

3.	岩手県 Iwate-ken

4.	宮城県 Miyagi-ken

5.	秋田県 Akita-ken

6.	山形県 Yamagata-ken

7.	福島県 Fukushima-ken

8.	茨城県 Ibaraki-ken

9.	栃木県 Tochigi-ken

10.	群馬県 Gunma-ken

11.	埼玉県 Saitama-ken

12.	千葉県 Chiba-ken

13.	東京都 Tōkyō-to

14.	神奈川県 Kanagawa-ken

15.	新潟県 Niigata-ken

16.	富山県 Toyama-ken

17.	石川県 Ishikawa-ken

18.	福井県 Fukui-ken

19.	山梨県 Yamanashi-ken

20.	長野県 Nagano-ken

21.	岐阜県 Gifu-ken

22.	静岡県 Shizuoka-ken 

23.	愛知県 Aichi-ken

24.	三重県 Mie-ken

25.	滋賀県 Shiga-ken

26.	京都府 Kyōto-fu

27.	大阪府 ōsaka-fu

28.	兵庫県 Hyōgo-ken

29.	奈良県 Nara-ken

30.	和歌山県 Wakayama-ken

31.	鳥取県 Tottori-ken

32.	島根県 Shimane-ken

33.	岡山県 Okayama-ken

34.	広島県 Hiroshima-ken

35.	山口県 Yamaguchi-ken

36.	徳島県 Tokushima-ken

37.	香川県 Kagawa-ken

38.	愛媛県 Ehime-ken

39.	高知県 Kōchi-ken

40.	福岡県 Fukuoka-ken

41.	佐賀県 Saga-ken

42.	長崎県 Nagasaki-ken

43.	熊本県 Kumamoto-ken

44.	大分県 ōita-ken

45.	宮崎県 Miyazaki-ken

46.	鹿児島県 Kagoshima-ken

47.	沖縄県 Okinawa-ken


----------

